# Aviation Artist Gary Eason on D-Day Anniversary Book



## Warbirds News (May 21, 2014)

Aviation artist Gary Eason has licensed four of his latest series of D-Day related pictures to the Mortons Media Group for use in their special 70th anniversary title. Eason’s Flight Artworks depict mostly World War II aviation scenes in a photorealistic style. 

Aviation Artist Gary Eason on D-Day Anniversay Book


----------

